# Tire Size/brakes



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

We purchased a 2005 28RSS in the spring and I was checking the tires to see if they needed replaced before going on our trip to Niagra Falls. They are showing some wear (cracks), so I am going to replace before our next trip. The previous owner put 215/75R14 tires on there and the OEM size is 205/75R14, the spare is also a 215. My question is should I go back to the 205 and replace the spare (which looks pretty new) or stick with the 215. Also, how often should the brakes be checked? This is our first TT. Thanks in advance for any guidance or suggestions.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

vacane said:


> We purchased a 2005 28RSS in the spring and I was checking the tires to see if they needed replaced before going on our trip to Niagra Falls. They are showing some wear (cracks), so I am going to replace before our next trip. The previous owner put 215/75R14 tires on there and the OEM size is 205/75R14, the spare is also a 215. My question is should I go back to the 205 and replace the spare (which looks pretty new) or stick with the 215. Also, how often should the brakes be checked? This is our first TT. Thanks in advance for any guidance or suggestions.


Our 05 trailer came with the 215s on the trailer with a 205 for the spare







. I've since gone with 215s all the way around. Stick with the 215s you'll get a little bit more capacity.

I'm still on the original brakes and they're doing fine. It's fairly easy to take off the drums to get look at the brake pads. It probably wouldn't hurt to take a look and see how worn they are.


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

MJRey said:


> We purchased a 2005 28RSS in the spring and I was checking the tires to see if they needed replaced before going on our trip to Niagra Falls. They are showing some wear (cracks), so I am going to replace before our next trip. The previous owner put 215/75R14 tires on there and the OEM size is 205/75R14, the spare is also a 215. My question is should I go back to the 205 and replace the spare (which looks pretty new) or stick with the 215. Also, how often should the brakes be checked? This is our first TT. Thanks in advance for any guidance or suggestions.


Our 05 trailer came with the 215s on the trailer with a 205 for the spare







. I've since gone with 215s all the way around. Stick with the 215s you'll get a little bit more capacity.

I'm still on the original brakes and they're doing fine. It's fairly easy to take off the drums to get look at the brake pads. It probably wouldn't hurt to take a look and see how worn they are.
[/quote]

Thanks for the reply. I was planning to stick with the 215s since the spare was that size and it would save $ replacing 4 instead of 5...just wanted to make sure.


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

I have another question on this topic. Does anyone get the tires balanced on their Outback? The shop claims no need to balance and most people don't.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

vacane said:


> I have another question on this topic. Does anyone get the tires balanced on their Outback? The shop claims no need to balance and most people don't.


Balanced is better than unbalanced...

Therefore I always do. They've never charged me more, so it's been an easy decision.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd get them balanced primarily to reduce tire heating and possibly wear. If a tire is out of balance it will bounce some and this will cause tire flexing in addition to the normal sidewall flex. Sidewall flex causes tire heating and while the bouncing may not be a lot it could be enough to cause a problem.


----------

